# Odd predicament with career...



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I was going to post this a few months ago then decided against it. Recently its been grating on me so I figured I'd ask you guys.

Little bit of background on my education - left school with 6 std grades (4x A's, 1x B, 1x D - German and 1 higher, lets say I never tried hard in 5th yr). In my job I also got a HNC in computing several years ago (5 IIRC). I have other training but they are job specific.

I took the first job I got an acceptance letter for and I'm still there - minus a 6 month gap I left to run a valeting franchise which failed. It is a relatively small company and the department I work in is the smallest of the lot - 9 office/field staff. 

At the moment I feel like I've just hit a wall and can't progress any further. I also get the impression that I won't be given any oppertunity to take on more either. 

So I am absolutely sick of my job, it's unchallenging and therefore everyday is a grind as its boring. Although I've got a good role I feel unappriciated and I just get to deal with the crappy jobs if outside my role even when there is much more there I could take on it's like I'm not allowed to.

I've got my appraisal coming up next week so any tips on approching this when in there would be greatly appriciated.

Where I can't complain is the salary, looking around at other jobs I'd be taking a severe wage cut moving somewhere else.


Lastly, if nothing good comes out the appraisal, what would you advise in this situation - re-train while working, save for a while in current job then move elsewhere and start again or just stay where I am. Problem with moving is I really don't know what I want to do...

Any advice will be greatly appreciated and sorry for the long post.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

On a good salary and don't know what else you want to do....stay put for the time being.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Agreed, I would stay put for the moment. If you see another job which you like the look of and can afford the pay cut then it makes sense to consider it.

There are other things you can do to keep the old brain cells going such as having a look at Open University courses or any kind of eduction training


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

The advice given so far seems spot on, stay put until you can find something else secure and pays the same wages. Best of British to you mate, I have been stuck in so many jobs that I hate and after years of searching it has recently come good for me. hang in there mate, something better will come up


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Often opening a dialogue with your manager is the best way to start. If you have an appraisal coming up then that's your chance. A lot depends on what sort of relationship you have with your manager but the most important thing is how you get your message across.

Asking management about progressing within a company is something many people seem nervous about asking but if you phrase it carefully and have ideas about the sorts of things you can offer and the roles that you can help with then share them. If there is cross training required enquire about what possibilities there are for you to do that. Asking for new challenges and greater responsibility shows a willingness to learn and many companies would love to have enthusiastic staff, they are more productive and take greater accountability for the work that they do.

The best advice I can offer if you do want to take this route is to be fully prepared before you have your appraisal. Plan out what you want to say and how you want to say it as there is nothing worse than thinking of things you should have said and didn't when you had the chance. Think about examples of good performance or going the extra mile that you can point to in order to demonstrate your worth. Early in my job a line manager I didn't get on with at all told me that it was down to me, not him, to drive my career. It's a lesson that's lived with me ever since. If you feel you'd be happy to stay given greater opportunities then give it a go.

Either way, best of luck to you.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with others, the grass is rarely ever greener and you don’t want to take a pay-cut to find that out.

Get onto the Open University website and pick yourself something that interests you.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> On a good salary and don't know what else you want to do....stay put for the time being.


Bingo.
It all depends on your personal situation for me. As a family man my salary overrides my love for the job. There's things I'd like to change, but can't. However if I moved on I may well (almost certainly) regret it.
If you are single without ties, sometimes the jump can pay dividends. It has for me in the past, but the economy was far more buoyant at the time.
As a single man job satisfaction was more important to me than the salary, nowadays I bite the bullet


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you all very much for the excellent replies, you've all confirmed my idea of staying put would be the best solution. 

Jim; I will take your advice onboard and prepare myself for the appraisal in order to get my thoughts/feelings about what I could offer across in the best possible manner.

I may also have a little look around on the OU site too...

Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I was in your position, minus the family. Work was dull and no possibility of progression and no chance of buying a house with my wage. I took the rather drastic decision of jacking everything in and going to uni full-time. I didn't even have a plan as to what I wanted to do after. After a year spent in the bar I finally got serious and ended up with a good degree, followed by a Masters and then a PhD. Admittedly, things were not great financially during parts of this but I now have a great job that I enjoy and pays well. My life is so far removed from what I would expect had I not made this decision. For me, getting up in the morning and working in my field is unreal. My move to Oz made things even better - double the wage, sunshine etc! Obviously, responsibilities cannot be ignored, but I guess I'm saying don't be afraid to aim higher. The way I see it - you only get one life so make it the best you can. Good luck with what you choose.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> I was in your position, minus the family. Work was dull and no possibility of progression and no chance of buying a house with my wage. I took the rather drastic decision of jacking everything in and going to uni full-time. I didn't even have a plan as to what I wanted to do after. After a year spent in the bar I finally got serious and ended up with a good degree, followed by a Masters and then a PhD. Admittedly, things were not great financially during parts of this but I now have a great job that I enjoy and pays well. My life is so far removed from what I would expect had I not made this decision. For me, getting up in the morning and working in my field is unreal. My move to Oz made things even better - double the wage, sunshine etc! Obviously, responsibilities cannot be ignored, but I guess I'm saying don't be afraid to aim higher. The way I see it - you only get one life so make it the best you can. Good luck with what you choose.


Wise words. Everything I said is great if you're happy to stay where you are, but don't be afriad of change. People always worry about what change will bring but chances are it is just the start of something new and exciting.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I was told two years ago that the grass is t greener and that you won't find a job that pays this well anywhere else. Cue a load of *ss lickers and the derogatory bonus they gave me I resigned before I had anything to go to. Everyone said I was mental but it made me more determined I was leaving a 19k a year job and now I'm on 36k a year.

People will stifle you and hold you back, get out there be proactive and make plans to progress and follow it. It was a scary time I had a little one on the way, a mortgage etc but I believed in myself. You just have to be brave and push on, I'm at college now and my current job have offered me higher wage if I complete it. 

Get out there and stand tall (no offence is meant by this) but if I stayed put like everyone else said I would still be miserable on rubbish money with no self worth. You can do it!!! Good luck


----------

